# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed Total War?

## IcemanJRC

Hello! I joined this forum several years ago as a kid and spent a decent chunk of time hanging around. After a few years I left, but recently I remembered and now I've made my way back to see what's up.

In the early 2010s while I was here there was a nation building game that was pretty popular and, I think, original to these forums. It was called Total War and there were tons of really amazing settings and alt histories that people came up with for it. I remember having stats made of little +s like tick marks, having extensive roleplay in the threads, and secret PM actions at the end of every turn. Are there still people around that are familiar with this game and, if so, interested in playing? It was a pretty heavy load of work for the GM and players, so I understand it's not necessarily something that could be whipped up out of nowhere. And I remember not being particularly good at it, but I'm feeling nostalgic and I'd love to give it a go. So if y'all are around, please drop me a line and let me know what's up.

----------


## Buufreak

I've done fields of blood before, which sounds quite similar. If given appropriate rules sets, I'd be happy to join in something like this. I love Civ-like games!

----------


## Vrock Bait

> Hello! I joined this forum several years ago as a kid and spent a decent chunk of time hanging around. After a few years I left, but recently I remembered and now I've made my way back to see what's up.
> 
> In the early 2010s while I was here there was a nation building game that was pretty popular and, I think, original to these forums. It was called Total War and there were tons of really amazing settings and alt histories that people came up with for it. I remember having stats made of little +s like tick marks, having extensive roleplay in the threads, and secret PM actions at the end of every turn. Are there still people around that are familiar with this game and, if so, interested in playing? It was a pretty heavy load of work for the GM and players, so I understand it's not necessarily something that could be whipped up out of nowhere. And I remember not being particularly good at it, but I'm feeling nostalgic and I'd love to give it a go. So if y'all are around, please drop me a line and let me know what's up.


Theyre still around! Ive played in three or so games personally, my sig there has the only one Ive actually won, heh. 

I accidentally left the server a while back, but if youre looking for the Discord invite I can drop some contacts a line? Or perhaps you want to organize something yourself?

----------


## IcemanJRC

> Theyre still around! Ive played in three or so games personally, my sig there has the only one Ive actually won, heh. 
> 
> I accidentally left the server a while back, but if youre looking for the Discord invite I can drop some contacts a line? Or perhaps you want to organize something yourself?


That's swell to hear! If Discord is where the people are I suppose that'd be the place to head, so I would appreciate if you could get me in touch with that server. As for organizing something myself, I'm not opposed to it. I've got a couple ideas that I think could be fun worlds to play in, a kinda convential one and one that is less so. But I'd definitely want to get my hands on some rules or some insight into how things go before I'd be willing to say I'd take those reigns, y'know?

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Here is the link to the Total War Discord. Youre actually in luck: right now, our community is wrapping up (I think?) a game and some people are planning a new one, with recruitment dropping hopefully sometime soon.

----------


## IcemanJRC

> Here is the link to the Total War Discord. Youre actually in luck: right now, our community is wrapping up (I think?) a game and some people are planning a new one, with recruitment dropping hopefully sometime soon.


Thank you kindly! I popped my head in, so we'll see what happens.

----------

